# Mazda3 2016 - 150k Miles - First major breakdown



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Purchased my Mazda 3 just after Thanksgiving in 2016. This happened back in September or October, so almost I was coming up on the 4 years of buying the car. Which I bought new, but at the time had no idea I would be doing Uber/Lyft as much as I was going to be doing! Up until this event, zero issues with the car.

Odometer had passed the 150,000 miles a couple weeks prior. Was evening, around 10pm ish. Only been doing food delivery since March 15th. Heading down the road doing about 40mph --- whomp whomp whomp --- sounded like I ran a bush or tumbleweed over. The battery light immediately comes on! And my stereo head unit flashes "TAKE TO DEALER IMMEDIATLY". Pull over, asses things a bit, car still running. Car and everything seemed to be running fine without any sounds. Delivery was about a mile away so decide I'll complete that then see from there. Then figured I could make it home, about 3 miles.

Next morning push it some more and drive to the dealer. Perhaps 15 miles away. At the traffic light turning into the dealer, the car has no power. Just made it threw and to the service desk. Was prepared for a big bill! They had to push my car to a bay. Later they told me I was running only on battery (didn't think that was possible, perhaps I didn't fully understand them). The belt had shredded and was the whomp I had heard. Good news, only $400ish to replace (yea yea.... dealer prices).

And, while there, I needed to Trans Maintenance done as it had been 80k miles since last one. So tossed that in, plus new plugs/coils as those were also about 80k since last time. And they suggested a fuel system cleaning or some such thing. Yea yea... dealer prices... but at 150,000 miles the routine maintenance was needed. $1,000 price tag for everything.

My engine had an occasional knock and stuttering. Nothing bad and not super noticeable. But was there. After this maintenance, car feel and sounds like brand new! No knocking. No stuttering/vibration.

This Mazda has been a great car. For the belt to go at 150k miles is not really a "breakdown", but a routine maintenance. I do need to replace the shocks/struts and am saving up for that next. Maybe the Gov't will pay for that for me here soon .


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>> only $400ish /-Trans Maintenance done as it has been 80k miles since last one. So tossed that in, plus new plugs/coils as those were also about 80k since last time
1000

Are you sure you're not an old lady?
Dealers wait for sucke..ah I mean people like you

Dealer have gone to this model
Put service writers on commission 
Service writers make crap without selling selling selling 
https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB929549868636908634


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Jeebus!!! I sure hope that $400 belt change (if that's all it was) also included a big tub of KY Jelly. Damn, I hate stealerships.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

wallae said:


> >> only $400ish /-Trans Maintenance done as it has been 80k miles since last one. So tossed that in, plus new plugs/coils as those were also about 80k since last time
> 1000
> 
> Are you sure you're not an old lady?
> ...


Believe I mentioned that in my thread..... I know I paid premium for the services performed at the dealer.

The extra work were not things they suggested but were already routine maintenance on my to-do that I inquired of while there (minus the fuel system cleaning, they did suggest that one and maybe not required). It was more convivence of getting it done while there. And the transmission service I've had more than one shop tell me they won't do that on this car. So I generally just take it into the dealer to have that one done every 12-18 months. If my trans missions never blows I consider it money well spent. Probably driving this car to at least 300k miles at this point with how well it's running



TomTheAnt said:


> Jeebus!!! I sure hope that $400 belt change (if that's all it was) also included a big tub of KY Jelly. Damn, I hate stealerships.


lol ... to be honest it might not have been $400. It's been several months since then and I don't remember the exact line item breakdown. But $400 is what sticks out in my mind.......


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Sticks out or sticks in?


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

$400 for a serpentine belt…. plus $600 for basically a tune up???? 


If its out of warranty find yourself a good independent mechanic!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Purchased my Mazda 3 just after Thanksgiving in 2016. This happened back in September or October, so almost I was coming up on the 4 years of buying the car. Which I bought new, but at the time had no idea I would be doing Uber/Lyft as much as I was going to be doing! Up until this event, zero issues with the car.
> 
> Odometer had passed the 150,000 miles a couple weeks prior. Was evening, around 10pm ish. Only been doing food delivery since March 15th. Heading down the road doing about 40mph --- whomp whomp whomp --- sounded like I ran a bush or tumbleweed over. The battery light immediately comes on! And my stereo head unit flashes "TAKE TO DEALER IMMEDIATLY". Pull over, asses things a bit, car still running. Car and everything seemed to be running fine without any sounds. Delivery was about a mile away so decide I'll complete that then see from there. Then figured I could make it home, about 3 miles.
> 
> ...


Ur lucky you didn't need an engine rebuild as motors are known to tear themselves apart once the belt goes and the timing goes out of whack the engine goes out like a bomb.

If they did a transmission fluid change & filter change that probably would of worked up to $200-300 US as fluid especially OEM stuff are pricey aftermarket stuff can be considerably cheaper. Filter etc varies in price plus labor of course have to be paid for.

I doubt they used double iridium plugs :biggrin: Let just assume they did though $100. Coil packs usually last and designed to last way over 100 000 miles and shouldn't be touched unless you were miss firing because of it. What probably happened is ur cheapo plugs that are designed to last 20k-30k miles were completely worn out. If you want something to last you 60k plus you'll have to get yourself double platinum or double iridium plugs. Don't know if it going to last 80k especially with the amount of low speed/idling that kills them.

Coil packs $200-250 plus labor. Fuel system cleaning depends really probably $100. You probably had a car service in there as well $150. Then the timing belt that went out. If they replaced that and all the bearings etc & the water pump should be looking at $400 as much as people like to think it a quick & easy job it takes 2-4 hours plus parts. It a fair price.

In my opinion the jobs if all done as specified should run between $1100-1300. If you are finding someone doing it cheaper then they be taking short cuts or probably not doing the job at all and just charging you for it. What you probably should be looking at doing next is changing brake fluid, power steering fluids, trans-box fluid, differentials fluid and coolant at next service should run you another $200-300. If you haven't already.

For the timing belt to have lasted 150 000 miles without change I suspect is pretty extra ordinary. You want to change that sucker between 60k-100k so it doesn't get brittle and snap. Age & cold/heat cycle causes it to fail. But what I wanted to saying is if the dealer really did all that work. You weren't ripped off. If anything they undercharged you. If you had said $2000 over then that would of been the standard stealership mark up.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Ur lucky you didn't need an engine rebuild as motors are known to tear themselves apart once the belt goes and the timing goes out of whack the engine goes out like a bomb.
> 
> If they did a transmission fluid change & filter change that probably would of worked up to $200-300 US as fluid especially OEM stuff are pricey aftermarket stuff can be considerably cheaper. Filter etc varies in price plus labor of course have to be paid for.
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about the serp belt that runs the accessories. The T-belt doesn't run the alternator. I don't think this motor has a t-belt anyway, rather it should have a timing chain.

if it has a timing belt though it is way past due at 150k


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> I think he was talking about the serp belt that runs the accessories. The T-belt doesn't run the alternator. I don't think this motor has a t-belt anyway, rather it should have a timing chain.
> 
> if it has a timing belt though it is way past due at 150k


don't know if it chain or belt but on a lot of cars it sometimes all the one belt that connects and powers everything.

other cars may have a separate belt for the alternator & fans but a lot of car makers tend to cheap out and try to put everything on the single system. Don't have a mazda 3 so can't tell you how they designed it. Either way if it difficult to reach spot it going to take a fair bit of time to replace.

I had a ford where the oil filter if done by the manual takes 4 hours to change. Yes about the same as a Ferrari or lambo. The guy that designed it at Ford need to be taken out the back of the barn and shot because it was just completely stupid almost like an afterthought. The engineers probably designed everything and then went oh crap we forgot to put in the oil filter! Let just chuck it in between the engine where you got to take half the engine block off to access it :biggrin: We can be like a lambo.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> don't know if it chain or belt but on a lot of cars it sometimes all the one belt that connects and powers everything.
> 
> other cars may have a separate belt for the alternator & fans but a lot of car makers tend to cheap out and try to put everything on the single system. Don't have a mazda 3 so can't tell you how they designed it.


So true, its easier to fix but you have no room for issues if it goes bad.

last I checked the 3 uses a serp belt for the accessories though.

Generally though the t-belt runs the cams / water pump and idler pulleys. That's all under a plastic timing cover.

The main accessories like the a/c compressor / alt and if they got a power steering pulley is the V or nowadays Serpentine belts.

$400 is way to high for a V or serp belt, but also WAY too low for a t-belt so im guessing serp belt.

OP needs to find a cheaper independent though. Serp belt max WITH a new tensioner might be $100 something. I assume they used al lgenuine mazda parts though.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

It could have been much, much worse. You could have bought a Ford instead of a Mazda.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

sumidaj said:


> So true, its easier to fix but you have no room for issues if it goes bad.
> 
> last I checked the 3 uses a serp belt for the accessories though.
> 
> ...


Overall for the work done it not a bad $$$. They don't really design cars anymore that are easy to work on. Takes a lot of time pulling everything apart and then putting it all back together.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Overall for the work done it not a bad $$$. They don't really design cars anymore that are easy to work on. Takes a lot of time pulling everything apart and then putting it all back together.


He paid 3-4 times more compared to independent shop.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MikhailCA said:


> He paid 3-4 times more compared to independent shop.


Yeah they will charge you for it but won't do any of the work because that doesn't even cover the parts or consumables.

If you are happy getting charged and the work not been done then ur the dream customer.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> He paid 3-4 times more compared to independent shop.


Us Uber drivers need to use our wealth generously to support others who slave away for much less. A few hundred dollars is measured in minutes on the clock for us so no biggie


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> If its out of warranty find yourself a good independent mechanic!


Or how about YouTube along with some basic tools (wrenches, socket set, screwdrivers) and do-it-yourself for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> Purchased my Mazda 3 just after Thanksgiving in 2016. This happened back in September or October, so almost I was coming up on the 4 years of buying the car. Which I bought new, but at the time had no idea I would be doing Uber/Lyft as much as I was going to be doing! Up until this event, zero issues with the car.
> 
> Odometer had passed the 150,000 miles a couple weeks prior. Was evening, around 10pm ish. Only been doing food delivery since March 15th. Heading down the road doing about 40mph --- whomp whomp whomp --- sounded like I ran a bush or tumbleweed over. The battery light immediately comes on! And my stereo head unit flashes "TAKE TO DEALER IMMEDIATLY". Pull over, asses things a bit, car still running. Car and everything seemed to be running fine without any sounds. Delivery was about a mile away so decide I'll complete that then see from there. Then figured I could make it home, about 3 miles.
> 
> ...


A serpentine belt snapping isn't a "major breakdown" as per your thread title.

The belt is around 15 bucks online and it's just a case of popping the hood, loosening the belt tensioner, putting the belt on, tightening the tensioner and job done. Just a few minutes' work.

Incidentally, when the serpentine belt breaks and you get the battery light come on, you should turn your engine off as soon as possible. Reason: the belt also drives the water pump on many engines including yours. No belt = no coolant being pumped through your engine. You were _very_ fortunate that your engine didn't overheat and blow its head gasket on the 3 miles home / 15 miles to the dealer. Now _that_ would've been a major repair!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Ur lucky you didn't need an engine rebuild as motors are known to tear themselves apart once the belt goes and the timing goes out of whack the engine goes out like a bomb.
> 
> If they did a transmission fluid change & filter change that probably would of worked up to $200-300 US as fluid especially OEM stuff are pricey aftermarket stuff can be considerably cheaper. Filter etc varies in price plus labor of course have to be paid for.
> 
> ...


Mazda doesn't have a timing belt it has a chain. a serpentine belt is about $100. part and labor.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Good news, only $400ish to replace


Holy shit.

$375 in labor?

Your car didn't run on a battery, your car's electrical system Ran on the battery.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Or how about YouTube along with some basic tools (wrenches, socket set, screwdrivers) and do-it-yourself for a fraction of the cost!


Some people just aren't suited to it. I work on my cars and motorcycles etc and I had hoped that my son would want to learn. One day I asked him to help lift the outboard engine out of my boat to overhaul it. He got oil or grease on his hands while helping lift it and so had to stop to wipe them, leaving me to hold a 150lb motor by myself. Then, while docking the boat, one of the dock lines brushed against one of his socks, so he had to stop to brush it off. :rollseyes:

Wrenching and fixing things will not be a father-son activity for us.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some people just aren't suited to it. I work on my cars and motorcycles etc and I had hoped that my son would want to learn. One day I asked him to help lift the outboard engine out of my boat to overhaul it. He got oil or grease on his hands while helping lift it and so had to stop to wipe them, leaving me to hold a 150lb motor by myself. Then, while docking the boat, one of the dock lines brushed against one of his socks, so he had to stop to brush it off. :rollseyes:
> 
> Wrenching and fixing things will not be a father-son activity for us.


True, being a shade-tree mechanic is not for everyone. Perhaps he might be persuaded when he gets his own car?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> True, being a shade-tree mechanic is not for everyone. Perhaps he might be persuaded when he gets his own car?


Erm...... no. He has no interest in the mechanics of things or even mechanical sympathy. He called me to say that the oil light was on in his car. I said to stop running the engine immediately and put oil in it. He didn't. The next call - "Uh, the engine stopped. It just stopped and it now just goes click when I turn the key". &#129318;‍♂

When I was 16 I rebuilt the top end on my first motorcycle. It's strange how some things aren't inherited, at all.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Erm...... no. He has no interest in the mechanics of things or even mechanical sympathy. He called me to say that the oil light was on in his car. I said to stop running the engine immediately and put oil in it. He didn't. The next call - "Uh, the engine stopped. It just stopped and it now just goes click when I turn the key". &#129318;‍♂


After that I would of just said you break it you fix it. Not my problem :biggrin:
Only way they learn is when they have to folk out $$$ and respect things.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> After that I would of just said you break it you fix it. Not my problem :biggrin:
> Only way they learn is when they have to folk out $$$ and respect things.


Yes, I contributed $0 to that repair.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Some people just aren't suited to it. I work on my cars and motorcycles etc and I had hoped that my son would want to learn. One day I asked him to help lift the outboard engine out of my boat to overhaul it. He got oil or grease on his hands while helping lift it and so had to stop to wipe them, leaving me to hold a 150lb motor by myself. Then, while docking the boat, one of the dock lines brushed against one of his socks, so he had to stop to brush it off. :rollseyes:
> 
> Wrenching and fixing things will not be a father-son activity for us.


You need to knock him on his girlish ass and let him brush THAT off.
Girl.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You need to knock him on his girlish ass and let him brush THAT off.
> Girl.


It's not related to gender. @Lissetti rebuilds cars and she undoubtedly gets dirty and greasy doing it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It's not related to gender. @Lissetti rebuilds cars and she undoubtedly gets dirty and greasy doing it.


Yep. Stripping down engines to the short blocks and gutting and rebuilding them is greasy, messy work. So is full body off the pan restorations but I love all of it. &#128522;

So many projects....&#128525;

That's a 1969 VW Bug right there...











DriverMark said:


> Purchased my Mazda 3 just after Thanksgiving in 2016. This happened back in September or October, so almost I was coming up on the 4 years of buying the car. Which I bought new, but at the time had no idea I would be doing Uber/Lyft as much as I was going to be doing! Up until this event, zero issues with the car.
> 
> Odometer had passed the 150,000 miles a couple weeks prior. Was evening, around 10pm ish. Only been doing food delivery since March 15th. Heading down the road doing about 40mph --- whomp whomp whomp --- sounded like I ran a bush or tumbleweed over. The battery light immediately comes on! And my stereo head unit flashes "TAKE TO DEALER IMMEDIATLY". Pull over, asses things a bit, car still running. Car and everything seemed to be running fine without any sounds. Delivery was about a mile away so decide I'll complete that then see from there. Then figured I could make it home, about 3 miles.
> 
> ...


OP, if you really love that car, and plan on keeping it, as it gets older, I recommend you hunt for that car year, make, and model at a wrecking yard. Rear-ended of course. Find a place to store it and you have a multitude of parts and even another engine for your car if you happen to lose that engine (cracked block, seized, or major thrown rod, like through the case.)

I did this with one of my cars. The engine wore out at 206K miles. I got another exact make and model, rear end totaled with 80K miles on it from a wrecking yard for $1100. Swapped the engine and turbo over, plus bought a new flywheel and clutch. Runs like a dream now....although I can't get my insurance company to roll back the odometer on that car to 80K.

I tried.....:biggrin:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Thread on car running well with no issues at 150k ....

Turns into dealer charges to much.....



Lissetti said:


> Yep. Stripping down engines to the short blocks and gutting and rebuilding them is greasy, messy work. So is full body off the pan restorations but I love all of it. &#128522;
> 
> So many projects....&#128525;
> 
> ...


 Haha... good advice if I ever buy a farm....

Assume your all recovered from the COVID?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Thread on car running well with no issues at 150k ....
> 
> Turns into dealer charges to much.....
> 
> ...


Yep I'm going to climb Mt St Helens this year in celebration.

Also all you need is room to store one spare car in the driveway or out back to keep a parts car around.


----------

